# Technical Pen Points?



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody done a pen based on the technical pen point like this one?

http://www.genesisartsupplies.com/TECH-PEN-POINT-00025MM_p_3194.html

It's an intriguing design...


----------



## glycerine (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope.  Would love to try one though.  Does it take a cartridge?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 9, 2009)

Appears so.


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Koh-I-Noor radiograph pens are refillable and rotoring radiograph's have a cartrige.
Wonder if it's a niche market?


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 10, 2009)

You'd have to find a real niche for these. It's becoming more and more scarce to find someone who uses them as they are being replaced by Digital Computer drafting programs and cheaper, disposable, fiber tip drafting pens. Most of the drafters I have worked with in the past 10 years or so don't even know how these pens work. Being that it is a type of fountain pen it requires the same, if not more, maintenance than a traditional fountain pen.

If you made one, you'd have to get the correct cartridges if they are available or build a custom body to hold the ink. I have two vintage technical pens that have piston mechanisms built into the pens (similar to the twist converters commonly available). These still work and have interchangeable tips like the top photo but this type of pen has just about gone the way of the dinosaurs.

I think you'd be hard pressed to find a drafter or artist younger than about 50-60 who knows how to use one and is willing to put in the time and effort to keep them maintained.


----------



## Narwhale (Nov 10, 2009)

Don,
Got to agree with the above, why would anyone want one?
We used to use them to make ink drawings years ago, but they have been replaced 15-20 years ago.  One had to hold the pen vertical, noslope to the paper at all.  What a pain.  Also, they were used in some printers for a while.
A rollerball or foutain pen would be much easier to use.
Rich s.


----------



## randyrls (Nov 10, 2009)

jthompson1995 said:


> You'd have to find a real niche for these. It's becoming more and more scarce to find someone who uses them as they are being replaced by Digital Computer drafting programs and cheaper, disposable, fiber tip drafting pens. Most of the drafters I have worked with in the past 10 years or so don't even know how these pens work. Being that it is a type of fountain pen it requires the same, if not more, maintenance than a traditional fountain pen.




Jason;  I still have my complete set of K & E Leroy drafting pens!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 10, 2009)

Because they're unique and different. Something new to check out. I actually don't mind writing with them, but you have to hold it darn near vertical to write well.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 10, 2009)

I have one. Believe it or not, I used it in geography classes for 'map making'. Writes well (drafting)without smearing and excels at 'detail' work. Never to be confused with what a fountain pen was made to do.


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 10, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Jason;  I still have my complete set of K & E Leroy drafting pens!



I feel honored, so do I.  We had a watermain break in the house and had to clear out the garage for the repair.  I found my old rapidograph pens, inkers, triangles and Leroy, my old friend.  Those pens take a cartridge that is refillable.  It is a great idea to fit a new pen around an old friend....


----------



## TomW (Nov 10, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Jason; I still have my complete set of K & E Leroy drafting pens!


 
Me too... I saw it around here a while ago....like 1987.....

Tom


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 10, 2009)

randyrls said:


> Jason;  I still have my complete set of K & E Leroy drafting pens!



Cool, but when was the last time you _used_ it? I had to learn how to use them my freshman year in college but have rarely used them in the 14.5 years since.

I'm actually too young to have used a Leroy lettering guide since I started right in with CAD but I do appreciate the art that drafting used to be. I've seen my fair share of "CAD Technicians" that couldn't put together a readable construction plan. But when you look at old hand-drafted linens, you can see the time and effort that was taken to make sure they were clear.

More and more, I think I was born about 60-80 years too late.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 10, 2009)

I just miss using a drafting machine to lay out my drawings.


----------

